

Show HN: The tourist map of mp3 players - no_gravity
http://things.gnod.com/mp3_players/

======
no_gravity
5 months ago I made this kind of map for flashdrives. Got a ton of interesting
feedback here on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7465980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7465980)).
Lately my mp3 player broke, so today I added this section for mp3 players.

